# Greasable steering stem lower bearing - Awesome mod



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

I had changed the upper bearing over to the OMI greasable a little over a year ago and just now finally got around to putting a zerk in the lower steering stem bearing - what a difference! It was so crapped up, it's literally like brand new again. Thanks to nmkawierider for the excellent how-to! At a $100 for a new one of these, save your bearing before its shot. If you have not done it yet, check it out!:fing02:

 Making your 05-07 BF Steering Stem Fully Greasable - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Yep. Defiantly a great idea. I did mine to.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

When I first did that write-up, it was on my original bearing that started to squeak and turn hard at about 600 miles. That little mod made that original bearing last all the way to 2800 trail miles. 11" wide tires on the front final killed it but the new one got a grease Zerk before it was even put in....and yeah, I went back to 9s on the front. Amazing how much easier they steer when there's some grease in there...lol :rockn:


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely on my list of things to do. Starting to get a squeak at 700 miles. Time for grease!!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone have the measurements of the OEM hiem bearing? I have some replacements that I think will work but before I tear mine apart to check i was wondering if anyone would already know? 

Need ID of the bearing (or the diameter of the shaft going in)

Also the O.D of the bearing (or the diameter of the bracket for the bearing)

Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Does anyone have the measurements of the OEM hiem bearing? I have some replacements that I think will work but before I tear mine apart to check i was wondering if anyone would already know?
> 
> Need ID of the bearing (or the diameter of the shaft going in)
> 
> ...


Can't get the rotatable part of the bearing out without cutting the base with a hole saw, then the outer part is part of the case so either way you are screwed for replacing any part of it. Now that said, there is a guy who did use a good steel hole saw and gig on his drill press, and did cut the entire section out, left a lip on the back side and installed a complete double-ball bearing setup. I'll look for the thread on this and post it here. I think it was on BC but not sure.


Found it! Here's the link to the whole thread. Go through all the posts.

http://www.brutecentral.com/forums/brute-chassis-electrical/14308-lower-steering-stem-bearing.html


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

That sound like more work then its worth lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutepower95 said:


> That sound like more work then its worth lol


I agree. By a new one, make it greasable...and go ride!


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Where can I but a new one?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

for $100-$150 CAD I don't think so. Id make an entire new bracket of my own before i pay that. I think the hiems i have will fit and i can get probably 40 of them for free.. all stainless... even if i have to cut the lips off for the seals i can still grease the hiem and it will work. If I can get ahold of some sealed bearings as well Ill just drop them instead.

the hiems i have are 12mm ID which i believe is the correct size and the O.D is 25-26mm but i have no idea if that is correct.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wpeschel said:


> Where can I but a new one?


 Any parts place...like cheapcycleparts.com, Babbittsonline.com,kawipartsnation.com....ect


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

NMKawierider said:


> Any parts place...like cheapcycleparts.com, Babbittsonline.com,kawipartsnation.com....ect


I can't find one. Do you happen to have a part number?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wpeschel said:


> I can't find one. Do you happen to have a part number?


Really.. took 8 seconds to find- 59266-1125 . Here's a link:

Frame Kawasaki KVF750-B7FA Brute Force 750 4x4i (Camouflage Hardwoods Max-1) 2007 OEM Parts - Cheap Cycle Parts


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

NMKawierider said:


> Really.. took 8 seconds to find- 59266-1125 . Here's a link:
> 
> Frame Kawasaki KVF750-B7FA Brute Force 750 4x4i (Camouflage Hardwoods Max-1) 2007 OEM Parts - Cheap Cycle Parts


Thanks man. I was on kawasakipartshouse.


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

I see that this says 05-07. Is the lower steering stem the same on the 08? will this mod work on it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oopsdiditagain said:


> I see that this says 05-07. Is the lower steering stem the same on the 08? will this mod work on it?


All the non-PS Brutes are the same.


----------



## Oopsdiditagain (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh ok, thanks. Have the front end torn down and saw this and figured i would go ahead and do it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Oopsdiditagain said:


> Oh ok, thanks. Have the front end torn down and saw this and figured i would go ahead and do it.


Just remember to take a small rat tail file (one for sharpening a small chainsaw chain works great) through the hole and take the bur off the inside before threading it for the fitting..and make super-sure there is no cuttings from the threading in the bearing area..flush it out very well before sealing it back up.


----------

